# Sunset



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

120 km yesterday on my bicycle with friends. Totally tired by the time I had done 90 and then they said we had to go to the top of this hill ... got 1/3rd the way up (only about 250 meters) then got off to walk it, pushing the bike.

Well worth the effort though because I got a few photo's of the sunset


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

It's nice to see a 'natural' sunset, unspoilt by filters etc. to 'enhance' the colours. The silhouettes are lovely, but the last one takes the biscuit, with just enough exposure to show how dark the ground is, without it being black ray:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Thanks .. I hate using filters .. I don't even have any .. and of course the only tools I use are "hugin" (to create panaramas) which does compensate for lighting between photo's, however the overall effect was extremely pleasing. I saw that view and forgot everything else :laugh:


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

When I was using my Praktica 35mm film-camera, the only filters I used were polarising-filters, and they were permanently left on the lenses :grin:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

I could live with that but I never got around to buying filters even for my old Praktika .. was all I could do to afford the camera, lenses & kit let alone extra filters.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Straight from the camera with no edit. Waikiki Hawaii...got more but don't have a hosting site.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Lovely picture SABL, I like the cloud's silver lining, you caught it perfectly without losing any of the other details









I took this one from my rear balcony, soon after buying my 1st (and only so far) digital camera, mainly for the intense colours of the sky.



















The strange angle of the building is cos it was as wide-angle as possible, to get it all in :grin:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

@SABL & Werebo ... NICE!!!! Very, Very Nice !!


----------



## Mack (Nov 8, 2004)

Nice Images guys.

This is one of my first pictures with my first slr. No filters or editing.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Now THAT is just spectacular! Even to the lonely seagull flying into the sunset ray:

Was that taken in Ireland?


----------



## Mack (Nov 8, 2004)

Thanks WerebBo, yes I took this in Dublin. I was up early to get a photograph of the power station to the left of this, I wanted a shot with the sun rising behind it but this was the shot i ended up with.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Beautiful ..


----------

